# Heart racing/ pounding while pregnant



## IndianaMomToBe (Oct 27, 2008)

I am 15 weeks pregnant and am taking a prenatal vitamin everyday in addition to striving to eat well. I am very petite & thin and have started noticing that my heart just races at random times throughout the day when I am siting idle.

Some people say I need more iron or magnesium I am wondering if any of you have experienced similar stuff and if so how did you remedy it?


----------



## andbabymakes4 (May 17, 2008)

I had this problem at the beginning of my pregnancy, around 6-8 weeks. Mine was anxiety. Are you under a lot of stress lately?


----------



## IndianaMomToBe (Oct 27, 2008)

No not having stress, I am not even working right now. Just staying home and trying to take care of myself and the growing baby inside me.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I had this happen to me both times I was pregnant, in early pregnancy. It quit mid second trimester for me, but it freaked me out when it did happen. My midwife said it was probably due ot teh increasing blood volumes, etc. I could feel my heart beating really hard, and have palpitations, and hear my heart beating in my ears almost. It happened while resting and while active, it seemed really random, but it went away both times.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

I wonder if it could just be your increased blood volume that you're feeling? It might help to take your pulse / heart rate periodically for a few days and see if it's correlated to anything. And mention it to your care provider--but I betcha it's just you noticing the extra blood you're pumping!


----------



## kkd (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IndianaMomToBe* 
I am very petite & thin and have started noticing that my heart just races at random times throughout the day when I am siting idle.


I also have had this happen frequently, even when sitting on the couch. I've noticed I get out of breath/heart beats faster more easily when going up stairs - I think that may be related to the increased blood volume issue. In my case, I've chalked up the heartbeat thing while being idle to being related to thyroid hormone. (this may be completely not an issue for you, but thought I'd mention in case) I take an artificial thyroid medication, and we increased dosage early in pg, because usually you need more. My TSH level dropped a little on the low side, and one of the side effects of that is occasional irregular/pounding heartbeat. I mention it because you said you were thin - total stretch, but people with overactive thyroid are thin. So - it's a simple blood test, if your care provider agrees that it would be a good idea to check your TSH level. BTW- I've recently seen a cardiologist and the irregular/pounding HB is not an issue unless it's sustained - continues for long periods. (lasts for several minutes at a time) So - if it's just an irregular HB issue, probably nothing to worry about for you or baby, but I'd check to make sure there isn't an underlying health problem triggering it. (check symptoms for hyperthyroid and see if any of them seem relevant to you, other than the HB issue)


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I get the heart pounding hard and fast while sitting still thing too. Unnerving but apparently it's typical.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

I get it too! even when I'm drifting off to sleep and it wakes me up.







:


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

I occasionally get it, too--during early pregnancy, and also in the months shortly after. It's definitely not stress-related--if anything, it seems to happen when I'm quite relaxed (I noticed it most often when I was sitting nursing a little one). And I wouldn't notice anything at all when I was exercising. I assume it's a blood volume thing, like others have suggested.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I've never had it before with any other pg but have with this one in the 2nd tri. I could be sitting still and would have it come on, it only seemed to be bad for a couple weeks and now I haven't had it in a while.


----------



## e(Lisa)beth (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm been experiencing heart palpitations for about a week, and it was kinda freaking me out. I mentioned it at my doc appt today, and she told me it was hormonal, very common and nothing to worry about.


----------



## ainh (Jul 27, 2006)

I had heart palpitations and shortness of breath at the beginning of both pregnancies. My OB said that it's something about progesterone levels. I actually get it the week before my period sometimes, so I do think it's hormonal for me. It's actually pretty freaky. My heart feels like it's skipping a ton of beats sometimes. I think it went away by 16 weeks or so though...when the placenta takes over, perhaps?


----------



## springbride (Nov 5, 2008)

I have experienced this as well! I was worried at first because usually I was really tired as/after it would finish, I noticed that it would be irregularly fast for 5-10 min. I was worried that my blood pressure was to low or something. My dad's a DR and he said it's totally normal. whew!


----------

